# Are queen palm tree seeds poisonous to dogs?



## Pom (May 19, 2009)

My friend has recently moved over to Austrailia taking her two King Charles Spaniels with her. One of them seems to have taken a liking to eating the queen palm tree seeds. Does anyone know if these are poisonous to dogs?

Recently the dogs hair has started to fall out on her tummy, when she took the dog to the vets, the vet put this down to an allergy possibly fleas. Both dogs are routinly treated with frontline. The vet has given her Programe to try but the hair is still falling out.

Any suggestions if the seeds are dangerous and if the hair loss could be related?

Thanks


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2009)

Toxic and Non-Toxic Plant List - Dogs

It's a long list, you can try and find it 
Apparently it has several names and the green fruit is poisonous but not the ripe fruit.


----------



## Pom (May 19, 2009)

Thanks for that, I will send her the link


----------

